# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فوری مشکل ثبت نام کنکور ...

## wave

سلام من وقتی سوابق دیپم و سوابق پیش دانشگاهی رو میزنم (نظام قدیمم - سالی واحدی ترمی واحدی ..) ، ارور میده "خطایی رخ داده است"
چکار کنم؟ لطفاً سریع بگید وقت نمونده ...

----------


## sajadeto

مرورگر دیگه امتحان کن

----------


## mohammadw123

منم همین مشکلو دارم لطفا یکی بگه

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام من وقتی سوابق دیپم و سوابق پیش دانشگاهی رو میزنم (نظام قدیمم - سالی واحدی ترمی واحدی ..) ، ارور میده "خطایی رخ داده است"
> چکار کنم؟ لطفاً سریع بگید وقت نمونده ...


کد های سوابق تحصیلی رو درست زدی؟ 
با یه دستگاه دیگه تست کن اگه نداری یه مرورگر دیگه 
منم امروز همین مشکلارو داشتم

----------


## mohammad1397

اگه نشد اسفند دوباره مهلت ثبت نام میدن

----------


## reza fff

سلام..من ک از پیامنور انصراف دادم باید تو وضعیت تحصیلی اموزش عالی تیک دانشجوی انصرافی غیر روزانه بزنم یا خالی بمونه؟کافی نتی خالی گذاشته بود ولی من تیکشو زدم...لطفا کسی میدونه جواب بده دمتون گرم

----------


## reza fff

کسی نیست واقعا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## qmars10

> کسی نیست واقعا


ببین اول از طریث لینکی که داده و بر اساس اطلاعاتت وارد کن ببین کد بتمپ میده اگه نداد از طریق لینک آموزش پرورش دیپ وارد شو

----------


## reza fff

> ببین اول از طریث لینکی که داده و بر اساس اطلاعاتت وارد کن ببین کد بتمپ میده اگه نداد از طریق لینک آموزش پرورش دیپ وارد شو


مرسی از پاسخت ..ولی این جواب استارتره..من ی سوال دیگ پرسیدم

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> سلام..من ک از پیامنور انصراف دادم باید تو وضعیت تحصیلی اموزش عالی تیک دانشجوی انصرافی غیر روزانه بزنم یا خالی بمونه؟کافی نتی خالی گذاشته بود ولی من تیکشو زدم...لطفا کسی میدونه جواب بده دمتون گرم


خالی نیست وقتی پرینت میگیری خالیه من رفتم برای ویرایش تویه سایت پره ولی وقتی پرینت میگیره خالی نشون میده برو خودت ببین

----------


## I.G.I.-2 STRIKE

> سلام..من ک از پیامنور انصراف دادم باید تو وضعیت تحصیلی اموزش عالی تیک دانشجوی انصرافی غیر روزانه بزنم یا خالی بمونه؟کافی نتی خالی گذاشته بود ولی من تیکشو زدم...لطفا کسی میدونه جواب بده دمتون گرم


آره دانشجوی انصرافی غیرروزانه باید بزنی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*از عواقب لش کردن و موکول کردن به روز اخر

هیچ مشکلی نداره فقط سایت خراب شده بود دیروز*

----------

